# Petco ocean water



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

Has anyone used this? And would you recommend it?:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks to be a decent product suprisingly!
I know people who have used Nutri sea water and said it was great.
If you want more info on the petco water search "ocean water for aquariums by catalina".Catalina is the manufacterer of this product.
The Nutri sea cost like $17 for 4.4 gallons I think?
I have not used either myself.


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

Think I am going to try it. thanks


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah i have been wondering the same thing but it costs a lot to fill up a 30 gallon tank and do water changes with it


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

So I did a half tank change and only used 11 gallons of water. And yes its a little expensive. My tank is supposed to be a 36 gallon tank, am thinking that with the sand and rock, took up a lot of room, lol. Hubby also decided to bring home a fish. A little blue chromis, very cute. Anyway, the petco water was faster but the salinity was a bit high at 1.026-1.028, mine is kept at 1.023-1.024. So had to dilute it a bit. Before I started today my water was as follows:
salinity- 1.022-1.023 was in the middle
Calcium- 440
KH- 9
phosphate- 0
nitrate- 20
Ph- 8.0

gonna check tomorrow and see


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yes they are so cute


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

They are lil demons, and run the tank. Those and clown fish are some of the meanest fish you can put in your tank. Sorry to run the bad news.


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

I thought damsels were, lol.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

There are only a few Chromis that are peaceful, and the blue ones aren't one of them. Unless you are talking about the Blue Reef Chromis. The Green and Axil Chromis chase each other to the poin of only one being alive in the tank. In a small tank, they flat out just think they are the kings. Quite the meanies.
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Blue Reef Chromis
Barrier Reef Chromis
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Lightning Double Bar Chromis, Chromis opercularis
Orange Line Chromis


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

salinity- 1.023
calcium- 420
KH- 10
Phosphate- 0
Nitrate- 0
PH- 8.0

So far so good.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Reefing Madness said:


> They are lil demons, and run the tank. Those and clown fish are some of the meanest fish you can put in your tank. Sorry to run the bad news.


uh i have to disagree about the clown fish how are they mean?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

brian c said:


> uh i have to disagree about the clown fish how are they mean?


ROFL. Extremely territorial fish, theyll even attack your hand when you try to clean glass. The Clarkii Clowns have even been known to draw blood, they have Teeth!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

what about the ocean something clown aren't they nice?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

All the clowns are mean, some are just a bit tougher than others. Even the Nemo that everyone knows and loves will rip your arm off if you stick it there to long. They dont care how big a fish is when it gets near their territory, they are going to either chase it off or try to chase it off then dive back into the Anemone he came from. The Occelaris (Nemo) are calmer than most, but dont be fooled. Once they get used to everyone in the tank it gets better.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i still stick with my opinion that those ''nemos'' are nice. if you care to differ stick your arm in with 50 for the whole day willing to do it?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

so are you gonna do it or are you too chicken bok bok haha


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

you guys are too funny!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

thank you very much lisa. and on a side note i triple dog dare him to do that unless hes too scared of a tank full of fish. oh no, the fishy is kissing my hand oh no its so painful.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Clowns will you know they are there. I had one nipping at my flippers while scuba diving in a Aruba last tuesday. But for 4.4 gallons $17 thats steep. I can get a 25 gallon mix of instant ocean reef crystals for $14.99 before tax at my LFS. I would think you would be better off in the long run if you mix your self.


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

actually it is 23 dollars for ten gallons, the only bad thing i might say is the salinity is a bit high at 1.027 and lost a fish again tho two out of the three are still going strong.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nothing wrong with 1.027 for an SG its in the range.
1.025-1.027 is where it should be kept for a reef
1.017-1.027 is where you can keep it with fish only.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

if its too high just dilute it with a little freshwater it works i have heard.


----------

